
Mac DeMarco on Anxiety, Alcoholism and the Mitski controversy - kikitee
https://www.huckmag.com/shorthand_story/mac-demarco-cowboy-mitski-interview-nobody/
======
locusofself
I love Mac's music. The single/album name clash sounds like a huge waste of
time, can't believe anyone even mentioned it.

~~~
fokinsean
We live in an age of outrage, people will always find ways to make something
out of nothing.

~~~
vonseel
Spot on. This controversy doesn’t surprise me at all.

I am a little surprised Mac wasn’t aware of her album, though. You would think
the Mac world and Mitski world are relatively close circles in indie rock.

What I really wanna hear, is some of those Mac/Anderson Paak jams.

------
lghh
I didn't realize there was a Mitski controversy. I knew the songs had the same
name, but it's just a single word that can represent a few different emotions.
It's not like it was a super-specific title.

~~~
zerocrates
I only knew of the Mitski album until just this moment.

Clearly cowboys are now in.

I was all prepared to denounce the social-media hordes for yet again
descending to defend the honor of someone who didn't ask for that... but all
the mention I can find of the "controversy" is a few articles quoting the same
handful of pretty tame (if wrongheaded) tweets. Maybe I should be denouncing
the bloggers instead.

------
mishingo
Leave Mac DeMarco alone, dude is chill and playing some tunes that aren't
trying to fuck with anyone.

~~~
brootstrap
Yup. I think this dude has earthbound playing on the video screen at his
shows. He aint lying about listening to video game music!

------
oldstrangers
Am I missing something? Why is this here.

~~~
mtinkerhess
This was submitted by a user that only submits articles from the same site,
almost none of which are really on topic for HN. Flagged.

------
0x8BADF00D
Surprisingly, they don’t mention his association with Freemasonry in his
younger years. It may have helped him develop healthy coping mechanisms, being
involved in a group larger than himself.

